# USB-Treiber für´s Mainboard MSI MS-6318



## matze_ochtrup (14. August 2005)

Hey leute,
ich hab da mal ne Frage bzw.Bitte.Und zwar habe ich das Mainboard "MSI MS-6318" und find im i-net dafür keinen USB-treiber auf der homepage wird das mainboard im archiv nichtmal angezeigt.Habe das Betriebssystem Windows ME.Sons braucht ihr kein info´s für hilfe oder? Bitte um Antwort.Besten dank im vorraus! 
mfg matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2005)

Hallo!

Bei MSI kannst Du lange suchen, das ist ein OEM Board..... diesmal wurde es allerdings für Medion und Fujitsu-Siemens gebaut.
So lange Du aber kein BIOS Update machen willst, dürfte es keine Rolle Spielen.

Handbuch (deutsch)
VIA 4in1 Driver (den untersten)

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## matze_ochtrup (15. August 2005)

Na super dann hab ich zwar nen treiber udate, aber in sachen USB bin ich immer noch nicht weiter.Erst werden alle Usb-ports als funktionsfähig angezeigt (Geräte-Manager),aber sobald ich ein Usb gerät anschließe springt "USB Device" in "Andere Komponenten" mit einem gelben fragezeichen.Demnach kann ich das Gerät nicht nutzen.Brauche nur einen einfachen treiber für´s USB! PLZ HELP
mfg


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2005)

Moment mal, wenn die USB-Ports zuerst korrekt eingebunden werden und erst nach einstecken eines Gerätes ein unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt wird, dann brauchst Du wohl eher für dieses Gerät einen Treiber und nicht für dein Board.


----------



## Radhad (15. August 2005)

Windows ME kann USB Geräte noch nicht automatisch erkennen, geht meines wissens erst ab Windows 2000! Bei deinem USB Gerät wird zu 100% nen Treiber dabei sein!


Gruß Radhad


----------



## matze_ochtrup (21. August 2005)

k ich habs...hast recht gehabt,man braucht für alles dann sofort die treiber...Bhindert ey...Thx to 4ll


----------



## Dr Dau (21. August 2005)

Wenn deine Fragen damit beantwortet sind, dann markiere das Thema bitte als erledigt, in dem Du unten auf "Status: nicht erledigt" klickst.


----------

